
Andrew Yang Becomes 9th Democrat to Qualify for the Next Debate - starpilot
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/us/politics/andrew-yang-debate-monmouth-poll.html#click=https://t.co/70DELYODsp
======
jquery
Yang is probably my favorite Democratic primary candidate. I think his
$1000/month UBI proposal is unworkable and doesn't survive sober scrutiny[1],
but I'm glad he's around making the case for it in a mainstream setting. UBI
deserves some mainstream sunlight. We already have UBI in the form of
SS/Medicare (which are going bankrupt, but that's another discussion); UBI is
a natural extension of that. I believe after enough economic growth and
technological progress, UBI will become possible, maybe even necessary.

[1][https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/08/01/squareallworthy-on-
ubi...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/08/01/squareallworthy-on-ubi-plans/)

